# Plymouth



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Have to be in Plymouth for my brother's 60th first weekend in August - can anyone recommend either a CL or similar for 3 nights pretty close to Plymouth.

Jan


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Jan,

If you check the CL,s page 350 to 351 in the CC book we can recommend Furze pk farm, Tor hill farm and Hilltop cottages all with good facilities. If you want more info with this or any other queries with Plymouth just PM us.

Cheers C&S


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not a cl but riverside camp site is not too far out of town.

dave p


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The CC site at Down Thomas is also very nice (although may well be busy in August) and of course it is not a CL!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> If you check the CL,s page 350 to 351 in the CC book we can recommend Furze pk farm, Tor hill farm and Hilltop cottages all with good facilities. If you want more info with this or any other queries with Plymouth just PM us.
> 
> Cheers C&S


Where's the nearest pastie farm? :roll:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> CatherineandSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jan,
> ...


Phelps in Hayle...... :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Furze Park Farm;

MR N G W CURTIS
Furze Park Farm
Vinery Lane
Elburton
Plymouth
PL9 8DE
England

Telephone: 01752 347239

Wembury Cottage

MRS E SANTILLO
Wembury Cottage
Down Thomas
Plymouth
PL9 0AE
England

Telephone: 01752 862517

Both fairly close to Plymouth but all roads around that area are fairly narrow Devon Lanes with high banks....... DO NOT USE GPS TO TAKE YOU THERE - it will try to take you down roads designed for one thin sheep!

Not a CL but a well equipped site at edge of Plymouth (it was a CC operated site at one point);

http://www.riversidecaravanpark.com/

much easier to reach but more commercial than the others,

the CC also has the Plymouth Sound site at Down Thomas (there are NO toilet blocks there);

Plymouth Sound Caravan Club Site

Bovisand Lane, Down Thomas, Plymouth, Devon, PL9 0AE

Telephone: 01752 862325

once again, access includes some narrow roads but the views are spectacular - across Plymouth Sound to Cornwall all along the Breakwater,

hope that helps,

Dave


----------

